
The Secret of Immigrant Genius - T-A
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-secret-of-immigrant-genius-1452875951
======
johansch
This guy is good (at marketing himself). Seems like he ghostwrote his own
wikipedia entry...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Weiner](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Weiner)

"Eric Weiner is a popular speaker and author of the New York Times bestseller
The Geography of Bliss,[1] Man Seeks God, and the forthcoming The Geography of
Genius."

